# 2011 Broadhead Test: Razortip by Grim Reaper (Video)



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

We did a little testing on the new 2011 Razortip from Grim Reaper Broadheads. I was extremely impressed with how this head performed. It was the best mechanical I have tested so far.


----------

